# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Three.js / Java developer wanted

## mate

Hi,

We are developing an easy, intuitive and fun to use 3D printing solution that integrates CAD(design) and CAM(print) technologies. This will allow anyone to easily jump into 3D printing.  We have our mvp ready and we already tested in a marketing event of a big fashion brand. 

The company is just starting and we want to add more developers to the team.  We don't have money right now, but we have very good projections! please read this articles to see what we are doing

http://www.techrepublic.com/article/...ndly-software/

https://3dprint.com/47718/3d-printer-hardware-software/


Requirements: • Expert knowledge of JavaScript; • Experience with a web-based graphics language • Experience with Three.js or Babylon.js. • Ability to collaborate remotely and communicate effectively asynchronously

If you are interested send me an email to giorgobenett@gmail.com

best

----------


## mutat1

I have knowledge of JavaScript and web design then launch into your team

----------


## c3rvine

Yes I have complete knowledge of Java and JavaScript. Feel free to contact me on c3rvine@outlook.com
We are a whole team of developers and designers, we can handle any kind of computer science related task.
Regards
Team Zen Techs

----------

